# mount?



## mccune_70 (Aug 18, 2009)

What is the best way to anchor a deer mount? is there a certain type of screw or a certain way i should hang it?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

as long as there is a hanger on the back a screw would work, make sure it's screwed into a stud in the wall just for extra strength


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

blueshooter said:


> make sure it's screwed into a stud in the wall just for extra strength


+1


----------

